# North American B-25 Mitchell



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)

A nice shot and the nose art.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2014)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)

Bet nobody has seen this: Replaced nose cannon with rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yellow River Bridge, 14th AF pays a little visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2016)

Post 14: Just a bit outside (to quote Bob Uecker)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kaibutsu (Oct 5, 2016)

Johnbr, That's an awesome photo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

USAAF B-25 Bomber 38th BG Nose Art Satan's Pet New Guinea 1943 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2019)

Link goes to a P-38.


----------



## Kaibutsu (Jan 24, 2019)

Here are the photos from Snautzer01's link/post from the auction that has ended.

I thought I posted the photos. 
No idea if you guys can see them.

Oh well.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Link goes to a P-38.



The link is now dead Andy. Just the Ebay closed the auction. It will happen to all links Snautzer01 posted today, I'm afraid. These shots you may see if click the "View the orginal item " button on the right of the field with the ended auction.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

dead links will occur as time goes by. so hurry when a pic appears within your interest.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

WW2 Photo WWII US B-25 Mitchell Bombers Pacific Theater World War Two / 5331 | eBay
USAAF B-25 Unknown Bomb Group Nose Art New Guinea 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2019)

1946 vintage original magazine photo B-25 Over Pantelleria WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- B-25 Mitchell Gunship Bomber plane Nose Art - BUNDLE BUNNY* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## wingnuts (Mar 8, 2019)

I'll be interested to see the remake of Catch 22 as a mini-series, assuming they show it here in Australia, I have watched the original, and read the book, quite a few times. The start-up sequence at the beginning will be hard to reproduce now, CGI never seems to look as good as the real thing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

USAAF B-25G Mitchell 75mm Cannon Kansas USA 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay
USAAF B-25G Mitchell 75mm Cannon Test Flight USA 1943 1 ORIGINAL News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- B-25 Mitchell Gunship Bomber plane Nose Art- PROP WASH* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Good shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

U. S. A. C. Official Photograph, Ladd Field -- Heating a B-25 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2019)

WWII Photo B-25 bombers tests at the North American Aviation plant 1942 4X6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

1944 B-25 Mitchell Bomber Testing Icing Caldwell NJ Curtiss Wright News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (May 20, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Photo B-25 bombers tests at the North American Aviation plant 1942 4X6 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 535225


This photo shows the Fairfax Airfield and the Kansas NAA plant. The ac/s are early B-25D - see the single nose gun and the ball-sockets it can be attached to.
A good article about the Kansas plant can be found here:
https://www.kshs.org/publicat/history/2005winter_macias.pdf


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "BABY BLUE EYES"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "WEREWOLF"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2019)

USAAF B-25 345th BG 498th BS Betty's Dream Okinawa 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2019)

*PHOTOS* USMC F7F Tigercats in China - VMF(N) 533 Kiangwan Field | eBay

Chinese B-25

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

1944 USAAF ATC 7thFS Bismark ND Airplane 5x7 Photo North American B-25 Mitchell | eBay

General Winter is hard on his Allies. Even when they bring him gifts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 15, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 USAAF ATC 7thFS Bismark ND Airplane 5x7 Photo North American B-25 Mitchell | eBay
> 
> General Winter is hard on his Allies. Even when they bring him gifts.
> 
> ...


Take a close look at the above "Mitchell": it has waist windows and a mid-fuselage top turret. This is a B-25D, block 30 also known as modification D2, manufactured after July 1943 in the Kansas- factory. The Russians called it B-25DP. P is the abbreviation for "perehodnij" (interim). Below the same configuration tested in 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

Original Pat OBrien, T/Sgt. Stanley Potts & Jinx Falkenburg Walk Past A B-25 Mit | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

US Army Air Forces B-25 Mitchell Bomber 75mm Anti Tank Gun Photo "4 x 6" inch T | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)

More anti-shipping than anti-tanking

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: Line of B-25 Attack Bombers w/ Sharks Mouths; OKINAWA 1945! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Bomber w/ Sharks Mouth on Tarmac; OKINAWA 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2019)

Sharks mouth  ... the seller has never seen the kind of jaws. I would say the corocodile ones.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Sharks mouth  ... the seller has never seen the kind of jaws. I would say the corocodile ones.


In fact these are solid nose (8-guns) "Green Dragons" - *405-th BS./38-th BG./5-th AF*.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2019)

But for sure, not the shark mouth.


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 10, 2019)

Did this type of B-25 (with the 8 gun fit in the nose)

also keep the two twin gun pods on the ''cheeks'' ?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> Did this type of B-25 (with the 8 gun fit in the nose)
> 
> also keep the two twin gun pods on the ''cheeks'' ?


 I've seen way more photos of the aircraft without the pods but some did keep them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 PBJ-1 Mitchell hit in engine by anti-aircraft fire 2409 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

WWII-era United States Black & White Original Photograph B-25-D Mitchell Bomber | eBay

North American B-25D-5 Mitchell


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 13, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> Did this type of B-25 (with the 8 gun fit in the nose)
> 
> also keep the two twin gun pods on the ''cheeks'' ?


B-25Js with the 8-gun nose have been delivered as a standard with the blister guns (from the factory in Kansas City):




Some of them kept the blister guns in action too:




Don't forget that the 8-gun nose has been manufactured as a kit: more kits have been delivered to the war theatres to be installed "in field" compared to B-25J's manufactured with this nose in the factory. Some of the older models that received the 8-gun nose had their blister guns already removed, before the modification has been done.
One of the so modified older planes was for example "Dirty Dora"II:




I think the most interesting transformations were B-25C modified to B-25G-12 and finally modified with the 8-gun nose - check the web for some stories. Phil Marchese is one of the few, who has very good descriptions and data about these modified "Mitchells" - check here.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 13, 2019)

P.S. There are not too many photos of Marine PBJ-1Js with solid noses, but if you check some of them carefully you'll see the blister guns are there (factory installed):














All shown photos are from this album.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dash119 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

American bomber B-25 Mitchell before departure from War Photo 4x6 inch M | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> American bomber B-25 Mitchell before departure from War Photo 4x6 inch M | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552988


The full description to the above photo on ebay is:
_"American bomber B-25 Mitchell before departure from the East coast of the United States."_
The airplane on the photo is a B-25A - one can see the tail gunner's windows, the double waist widows, the single exhaust pipe and some other details characteristic for the early "Mitchells". The full s/n of this particular a/c should be 40-2200.
The tail gunner's position on B-25 and B-25A has always amazed me:












The rear clamshell window will open when the gun is in use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2019)

North American Aviation NA-62, B-25 Mitchell 40-2165, first North American Aviation B-25 Mitchell medium bomber, 40-2165, at Mines Field, August 1940. The constant dihedral wing was used on the first nine airplanes built Wright R-2600-9 Archives - This Day in Aviation


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

#748 WWII Photo ~B-25 Mitchell Bomber ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 9, 2019)

In this thread (starting with post # 215) we've discussed the GUN GAS VENTS on some B-25s in the SWPA (or elsewhere). Photo #83 shows such vent under the nose of the airplane. Judging by the squadron emblem the above B-25J is from the 490-th BS,341-st BG., 10th AAF, CBI (the Bridge Busters).
Basically the same nose configuration as seen below:




Some of the Bridge Busters have been upgraded to more aggressive configurations:















My personal favorite is this bird (it's a G-model):




No armament is visible so I just guess at that stage this particular a/c was a squadron "hack".
And a bad day for the same bird:




A lot of information about the "Bridge Busters" can be found here:
Front Page
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Bauer: B-25J-1-NC 43-27747 (321st BG) lost Mar 21, 1945. MACR 13203

Org. Photo: Aerial View 321st BG B-25 Bomber (#43-27747; Shot Down 1945) - (#1)! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art- "MY GEORGIA PEACH"* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art- MRS. " G"* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art- MY LITTLE ADMIRAL* | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

A B-25 was tested using a double barreled revolver rocket launcher in the nose, it could fire 5" spinner type rockets in salvos of ten. See it here in action at Inyokern Navy Ordnance Station, CAL. This may have been post



-WW2. WWII planes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

Fantastic B-25 Photo - Z-503 Roger Dodger WWII Attack Bomber Large Photograph | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

WWII B25 Radar Equipped Bomber Kagman Field Saipan catapuled takeoff MAITA photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 23, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII B25 Radar Equipped Bomber Kagman Field Saipan catapuled takeoff MAITA photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 557774
> 
> ...


The text on the back of the photo is very interesting in the portion describing the take-off procedure on the short airstrip. It is kind of misleading though, because this is a PBJ-1D and it was not with the 7-th AAF but with one of the Marine Bombing Squadrons on Saipan (just a guess here: VMB 612). Characteristic are the "hose nose" - scanner housing of APS-3 radar, deleted upper turret (less weight) and modified side (waist) windows. There is a single tail gun (mod) as well. Note the HVARs. Towards the end of the war some of these a/cs have been repainted in overall dark sea blue as seen above.
Below is a photo of a PBJ-1J in a similar configuration:




P.S. I was right with my guess: it is an a/c from VMB-612. This by the way was the last active PBJ squadron. Below another comparison from Jerry Scutts' book "Marine Mitchells in WWII".




An interesting detail with some of the PBJs - you see them often with open bomb bay doors. It was for a good reason: those planes had long range tanks installed in the bomb bay. The open doors helped to disperse the fumes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2019)

WWII B-25 Bomber Radar Equipped Pathfinder Kagman Field Saipan MAITA photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 24, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII B-25 Bomber Radar Equipped Pathfinder Kagman Field Saipan MAITA photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558004
> 
> ...


I tend to disagree with the description of a "Pathfinder-mission" on the back of the photo. Pathfinders in bombing formations were H2X-radar equipped bombers, used during BTO-missions. In fact the PBJs of the Marines were often used for sole missions over the ocean, searching (and destroying) enemy vessels (as mentioned in the description too). That's the reason not to carry upper defensive armament (no enemy fighters in the air) and save weight for a long and lonely flight - thus the long range tank in the bomb bay.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)

I've only seen Navy and Marine B-25s in that configuration. Not saying the Air Force didn't have them but must be a rarity. The Navy took 224 B-24Js, re-designated PBJ-1J.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 24, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I've only seen Navy and Marine B-25s in that configuration. Not saying the Air Force didn't have them but must be a rarity. The Navy took 224 B-24Js, re-designated PBJ-1J.


That's a PBJ-1D, Geo. Check my earlier post. It's a plane from VMB-612 - same as the previous one. The "hose nose" was strictly a Navy-modification.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2019)

Pathfinding here is ment to find a lost plane and guide it home. Not the bomber variant.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)

OK. I was going by this..


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 24, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pathfinding here is ment to find a lost plane and guide it home. Not the bomber variant.


I really don't think there was such type of "finding lost planes" by a "pathfinder". How did they know where to search? Just flying here an there, using the radar? And what if the plane has crashed in the ocean? A PBJ can find it of course, but that's all. This would be a typical SAR-mission for a "Catalina".
I'm sure there have been cases when a/cs from a particular squadron did a search, looking for a missing friend, but this wasn't the rule.
IMHO the author of the texts is the former owner of the photos and he tried to put some historical information together, which isn't very accurate in all cases.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)

Just found out that PBJ1-Ds also carried rockets, thanks Yves. Learn something here every day


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 24, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Just found out that PBJ1-Ds also carried rockets, thanks Yves. Learn something here every day
> 
> View attachment 558032​


The above two records give a very good information about PBJ being used for night or daylight rocket-missions. 5" HVAR aka "Holy Moses" could be carried by both "Mitchells" and PBJs. The rocket launchers have been manufactured by NAA as a kit and could be installed on older models (like D) too, 4 under each wing. I think I've already posted the next photo, showing a B-25G-12 from the 41-st BG. modified with the J2 nose and with rocket launchers visible under the wing.




And if you ever wondered what was the correct sequence when firing the HVARs, here it is:


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

B25 Mitchell Being Equipped With Forward Firing Machine Guns WW2 2 x 5x5's | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

USAAF B-25 Strafer 345th BG Ieshima Okinawa 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Baugher: North American P-51C-5-NT Mustang 42-103380 (326 FRS, 31 ATG) w/o at Lasham, England May 8, 1944. Condemned salvage no battle damage

1944 WW2 US Military Snapshot Photograph Aircraft Airplane Wreck Crash Accident | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

RCAF B25 Mitchell, 1952.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art - DIRTY DORA* -3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art - DIRTY DORA* -2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art- DIRTY DORA* -1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art- MEXICAN SPITFIRE* | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)

North American B-25 Mitchell Wallpaper HD Download


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

WWII Airplane Nose Art TNT Tim & Tam B-25 5th AirForce Le Shima 1945 MAITA photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art- DIRTY DORA* -1 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560008
> 
> ...


For sure this is not "Dirty Dora": one can see the individual Clayton S-stacks of the exhausts. "Dirty Dora" in the 2 photos above has smooth cowlings with one big exhaust pipe. The bat has different eyes too. There was a "Dirty Dora 2" (I posted her photo somewhere here) but she has 8-guns nose.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

USAAF B-25 Strafer 345th BG Ieshima Okinawa 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

USAF B-25 345 BG Special Delivry Nose Art New Guinea 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

USAAF B-25 345th BG Gay Mare Nose Art New Guinea 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

USAAF B-25 345th BG Chow Hound Nose Art Philippines 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

B25 MITCHELL - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

B25 MITCHELL - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

B-25 Bomber Plane Nose Art Original WWII Photo | eBay

B-25D-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

B-25 Bomber Plane Original Large WWII Photo | eBay

B-25D-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

Original 8"x10" Photo of North American NA-40 (B-25) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 12, 2019)

#129, neat camo scheme.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Bomber "MARY"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 27, 2019)

405th BS 'The Green Dragons'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Nov 27, 2019)

B-25J 'Ruthless Ruth' (SN 43-28014) [499th BS 345th BG 5th AF] making a bomb run on IJN Coastal Defense Vessel No. 134 enroute to Shanghai from Hong Kong (4/4/45)


----------



## stug3 (Nov 27, 2019)

B-25 Nose Inside View

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2019)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 1, 2019)

stug3 said:


> B-25 Nose Inside View
> View attachment 562209


IMHO this is a restored nose of a late B-25J (note the big plate for the nose gun). Nevertheless the focal point of this image is the Norden bombsight. Below two self-explanatory schemes/images with the Norden as used on "Mitchells".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

North American PBJ-1D Mitchell Bomber 4"x 6" World War II Photo Picture 72 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Gunship BomberS w/ Dragons Heads Lined Up!!! | eBay


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2019)

Look! A flying bowling pin!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lot of 2 Original WWII Photos Aircrew Pilot B-24 Aircraft C-47 Plane Bomber | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2020)

WW2 B-25 NOSE ART "RED WRATH" 345TH BG, 498TH BS, 501ST BS 5 X 8 PHOTO LOT OF 2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

#620 WWII Color Photo ~ B-25 Nose Art being painted ~ ROSE OF SANANTONE ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2020)

At least the seller is being honest...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2020)

Kudos to the seller for saying that. Most don't.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo B-25 Ruthie from the 340th Bomb Group 1558 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Production of U.S. Army Air Force North American B-25 Bombers 8x10 WW2 Photo 544 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

Rare Original WWII 1944 Rough Raiders New Guinea BOMBER Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Production of U.S. Army Air Force North American B-25 Bombers 8x10 WW2 Photo 544 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 567674



Lots of this photo around


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 29, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Lots of this photo around


And the original source is the Library of Congress:
_Employees on the "Sunshine" assembly line at North American's plant put the finishing touches on another B-25 bomber, Inglewood, Calif. In addition to the battle-tested B-25 ("Billy Mitchell") bomber, used in General Doolittle's raid on Tokyo, this plant produces the P-51 ("Mustang") fighter plane which was first brought into prominence by the British raid on Dieppe_
Everyone can have it for free!
I'll use the opportunity and add a link to all B-25 photos in the Library:
*B-25 "MITCHELL" PHOTOS IN THE LIBRARY OF CONGRESS*
 Cheers!
P.S. I think it is pretty obvious, but for those who didn't use the Library of Congress online collections before:
You can download the photos not only by the usual "right click-save picture as" way, but by using the different download formats and sizes at the bottom-left of each preview photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

World War 2 WWII Photos of Bombers & People 12 Photos Auction by NPC | eBay

Say hello to my little friend...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

WW2 Photos WWII 12 photos Bombers & People Auction by NPC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

World War 2 WWII Photos of Bombers & People working 12 Photos Auction by NPC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

World War 2 WWII Photos of Bombers, People & Building 12 Photos Auction by NPC | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 31, 2020)

If you ever wondered which was the 1-st BG.(bombardment group) and the 1-st BS. (bombardment squadron) in the USAAF, here is the answer: the above B-25J (both versions) are part of the *1-st BG.* consisting of the 1-st, 2-nd, 3-rd and 4-th BS., under the command of the Chinese-American Composite Wing.
For modelers (and detail enthusiasts) the 3-digit number under the s/n is the a/c designation and DOES NOT match the last 3 digits of the serial.
After 1948 many of these "Mitchells" went to "both Chinas": Taiwan and the People's Republic of China.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

I tried to find one of these at baughers site. Came to a p-47, thats with out the 3 numbers below the serial. Strange.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> World War 2 WWII Photos of Bombers & People 12 Photos Auction by NPC | eBay
> 
> Say hello to my little friend...
> 
> View attachment 568245


Would love to see a video with this thing shooting. If i had to name one it would be " Lead Overdose "


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I tried to find one of these at baughers site. Came to a p-47, thats with out the 3 numbers below the serial. Strange.


Which s/n did you enter? Do not forget the missing 4 (first digit). E.g. the belly landed a/c has s/n *44-30556* - it's a B-25J-25.
The one in flight has s/n *44-28850* - it's a B-25J-15 etc.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> Which s/n did you enter? Do not forget the missing 4 (first digit). E.g. the belly landed a/c has s/n *44-30556* - it's a B-25J-25.
> The one in flight has s/n *44-28850* - it's a B-25J-15 etc.


I use Baughers site for years ans have added info to it. I do know how it works.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Bomber w/ Tiger Mouth Parked on Airstrip!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I use Baughers site for years ans have added info to it. I do know how it works.


I'm sure you know, but I wanted to check which s/n is not matching the B-25 serials in the JB lists and shows a P-47 instead.
There are some rare cases where serials have been overpainted/re-painted (e.g. think MTO) and the new serial was applied incorrectly. I knew of only one such case with a B-25 so far - must find the photo and post it here.
Cheers!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 5, 2020)

As mentioned above here is the photo (in fact 2 photos) of a remarkable (in a way) B-25.




Both a/cs are from the 3-rd Antisubmarine Squadron. There are several photos of these "Mitchells" (3 of them) flying over a cemetery, AFAIK during a memorial for a colleague. The third a/c is never visible because it was the camera-plane. One can see how different the applied camouflage schemes are: the lower a/c has a scheme similar to the standard OD over NG, where the latter shade has been changed to white. The top a/c though has a camo-scheme much more similar to the Atlantic Search scheme of the USNavy, but with OD over white.
And now the "fun factor":
Here is the top a/c (one can find this photo even in the Wikimedia):




If the s/n is to be compared with the popular Joe Baugher's lists (or for the sake of reason with any other source with B-25 serial numbers) there will be a small surprise - please check.
This a/c in a difference to the other one has its tail overpainted in white. Something happened to the serial. When restoring it, the painter probably did it wrong.
The correct serial for the above 'Mitchell' is 42-53363, a B-25C-5.
Cheers!


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi Catch22,

The problem was likely with the AAF's specifications rather than the painter. The serial was 42-53363 as you noted - the 53363rd aircraft ordered during Fiscal Year 42 (which ran from 1 July 1941 thru 30 June 1942). The specs originally called for a radio call number on the tail to be assembled from the last digit of the year the aircraft was built and the remainder of the serial. Since B-25C deliveries began at the end of calendar year 1941, several FY42 aircraft were delivered with a "1" as the first digit of the radio call. (C-46s and P-38s also had similar problems.) The mistakes weren't noticed until mid-1942, and it still took some time to get everything corrected.

BTW, in better-quality scans of those images you can make out the Medium Green disruptive camouflage on leading and trailing edges of the wings and stabs.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi Dana,
It's always a pleasure to read your remarks to some of the threads in this forum - I wish you could add information more often!
I have mentioned several times before (in other threads probably) the connection between the s/n and the fiscal year and how Government orders were done during WWII. Your explanation about the mistake at the end of the (calendar) 1941 sheds light upon the "case" with the wrong serial. I just wonder how could they do that mistake after 2 fiscal years (1940 and 1941) with correct numbers, especially after this happened at the "old" NAA factory in Inglewood, not at the new one in Kansas City (with so to say much more experience at Inglewood). Or were there any mistakes earlier? I haven't seen another B-25 with a wrong serial yet (factory applied or painted in the field).
As for the MG disruptive camouflage: I didn't mention this detail, trying to write not about the exact camouflage but merely about the appearance. In the side photo above and in the one below one can see this pattern. I personally see it on the ailerons and on the elevators only:




BTW the nearest a/c is from the same block as the one with the wrong s/n, with OD tail though and with correct serial. And the latter is obviously factory applied.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Three US Army B26 bombers of Atlantic Air Patrol & ships | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2020)

Original photo lot B-25H Mitchell pacific theater | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2020)

Original Nose art photo B-25 Mitchell "P I Joe" 13th Bomb Squadron | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2020)

Great stuff


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

B-25 Bomber Plane Original Large WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Large U.S. Army Air Force Photograph Airplane in Flight. B-25j Mitchell 23x20 | eBay
Large U.S. Army Air Force Photograph Airplanes in Flight. B-25j Mitchell 23x20 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-25 Bomber Plane Original Large WWII Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571279


IMHO this a/c is from the same unit/time period as Lady Jane (see below and in post # 128 ). It's interesting to see that the de-icing boots have been removed and the leading edges of the wings/tail fins are in NM (not overpainted!!!). It could be the same with Lady Jane, but the quality of the photo does not allow any definitive answer.





I would like (if possible) Dana Bell to comment on the second photo (the better one, attachment 571279): is the darker area on the fuselage a different shade of green or just new OD. It looks like they used too much white on the side and then reduced it overpainting with OD (new paint or new shade).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2020)

I was wondering the same and thought it almost looked like a 3-colour scheme.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 7, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> IMHO this a/c is from the same unit/time period as Lady Jane (see below and in post # 128 ). It's interesting to see that the de-icing boots have been removed and the leading edges of the wings/tail fins are in NM (not overpainted!!!). It could be the same with Lady Jane, but the quality of the photo does not allow any definitive answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Yves,

I suspect the earlier image (571279) is just an touch-up of fresher OD. On some of those aircraft (such as _Stinky_, below) there was a very pronounced overspray when the white was applied - it seems likely that someone wanted that cleaned up a good bit.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 7, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Yves,
> 
> I suspect the earlier image (571279) is just an touch-up of fresher OD. On some of those aircraft (such as _Stinky_, below) there was a very pronounced overspray when the white was applied - it seems likely that someone wanted that cleaned up a good bit.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Dana!
This was my understanding (or interpretation) as well.
The photo of "Stinky" is very interesting with 2 details:
1. The a/c has finger-type flame dampeners - the interim type before the S-stacks.
2. The a/c has the de-icing boot partially removed (NM below) and partially in place (black rubber) on the right wing. Empennage is still with de-icing boots.
Thanks for the photo!
Which squadron is this BTW?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Mechanics Repairing Damaged B-25 Mitchell | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

AAF Army Air Corps North American NA-40 XB-25 Attack Bomber Aircraft Photo #75 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: Low Level B-25 Bombers (#43-27846 & 43-27853) Drop Parachute Bombs! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

1942 WW2 USAF Consolidated B-25 Liberator Bomber photo vintage print adL96 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

363 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - B-25H Mitchell XC-BIV 43-4645 Late 1950s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

357 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - B-25J Mitchell N1042B TALLMANTZ Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

356 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - B-25 Mitchell N1042B TALLMANTZ @ ORCO '69 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

355 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - B-25 Mitchell REG UNK "M+M" @ ORCO Aug'69 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

351 - 35mm Generic Aircraft Slide - B-25J Mitchell N75755 45-8883 in Early 1970s | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 US B-25 NOSE ART PHOTO: “MILLIE” - NUDE ON TOP OF BOMB | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice shot


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 22, 2020)

Not to intrude on your thread but found this at: World War Photos | 

And thought it was a pretty cool detail shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Terry37 (Apr 23, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Not to intrude on your thread but found this at: World War Photos |
> 
> And thought it was a pretty cool detail shot.
> 
> View attachment 578402


----------



## Terry37 (Apr 23, 2020)

Here are some pictures of Peggy Lou (4)327698 from when she first appeared on the squadron to the end of the war and finally at Wright Patt just before she crashed (flown into the ground during a storm in the 50's - pilot didn't change to IFR and never saw the ground till he hit it. Both pilots were killed.










Peggy Lou's nose art, with Crew Chief Fred Lawrence (L) and Radio/Gunner Bud Englelman.
















































Enjoy,

Terry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

1940s WWII USAAF airplane Photo Japanese freighter burns hit by B-25 75MM gun | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

2 Photos B-25 H Aircraft ~ 1 BW Photo & 1 Cut-Out Version of the B-25 H | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Gunship Bomber "WABASH CANNONBALL"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

ooopsss wrong type of plane see #214

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2020)

In a Mitchell thread?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

USAAF B-25 345th BG 500th BS Nadzab New Guinea 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (May 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B-25 345th BG 500th BS Nadzab New Guinea 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 580917


This is a beautiful shot of a modified B-25D-25 from the type D2. The waist and tail gun position have been probably added in a repair depot in the Pacific (probably Hawaii). There is an interesting fact about the exact time this photo has been made. AFAIK the white mid-fuselage band and the mustang head are the 500-th BS. markings from the late '43 period. But the red cowl rings are markings added in the early '44. After July'44 all a/cs in the 345-th BG. received the white Indian head in circle on their tails. On the other hand the "Rough Raiders" (500-th BS.) moved to Nadzab in January 1944 and started flying missions from there in mid February. I do believe this photo is in fact from the first half of 1944.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

WWII US Army Air Force B-25 Mitchell Aircraft | eBay

" My Buck "

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2020)

Beauty


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 21, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Beauty


Some of us might have seen the same nose art in recent days:





In fact the above "Mitchell" is the "Executive Sweet"




'My Buck' noseart was painted as a memorial to the 90-year old Link Piazzo, one of the pilots of the original a/c.
Here is another photo of the real "My Buck" :




Source: Aero Vintage Books: 2006 B-25 News

The original a/c with the 8-guns nose, s/n 44-29509 was in fact with the 17-th TRS. (tactical reconnaissance squadron), 71-st RG. (not BG.!) in the SWPA (5-th USAAF).
'Lifelike decals' makes a set which includes "My Buck":




All photos are from the internet.
Cheers!
P.S. from Dec.19 2022
HK Models has manufactured a 1:32 modell for the same a/c:

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (May 21, 2020)

B-25A's at Columbia Army Airfield, near my home town.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 21, 2020)

Sun and Fun 2008


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion RARE ORIGINAL NA B-25 FAFL Armée de l'Air | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

181 - Original B&W 4x5 Aircraft Negative - B-25J Mitchell 44-30934 @ Yontan 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

415 - Original B&W 4x5 Aircraft Negative - B-25D Mitchell 41-30625 @ Biak - 1945 | eBay

Bom Com Baby, B-25D-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

WW2 US AAC Nose Art Photo Bugs Bunny (F876 | eBay

Most creative nose art. notice cannon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 2, 2020)

Sweet, never seen that one before. into the saved pictures folder  Many thanks

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Original Slide, USAF North American TB-25N Mitchell at Davis-Monthan AFB, 1966 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

495 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - TB-25N Mitchell 44-30444 WIS ANG '50s | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Jul 3, 2020)

I knew the USAF flew TB-25's into the late 50's but I did not realize they still had some around in 1966.

I talked to a pilot who took the B-25 to MASDC that had been used by Gen Doolittle for his personal transport. He said it had the B-25B style collector ring exhausts rather than the ejector stacks of the later models- that made it a lot quieter.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

Orig.Photo Plane WWII North American B 25 H Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

ancient eBay 320 th bombgroup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2020)

Close up of "Sweet Sue"






https://bbs.hitechcreations.com/smf/index.php?topic=223490.30​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: Aerial View B-25 Attack Bombers ("LUCKY PAT") on Mission!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Bomber "PRETTY PAT"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Bomber "UMBRIAGO II"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 353399
> View attachment 353400



Is that a vent or something on the top right side of the nose? What's it for?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Guncam?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Original Photo negative Iwo Jima B-25 Mitchell bomber PBJ on airfield | eBay

Baugher: B-25J-30/32-NC 44-31476

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that a vent or something on the top right side of the nose? What's it for?



Morning Jim, It's a gun camera, more info located in below link in thread 137.

B-25 weapons thread


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2020)

Ah! Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

Told you  well guessed to be honest. See post #249


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WWII B-25 Mitchell Republicof China AF Nanking CHINA 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2020)

March 1943 WW2 USAF Nose Art B-25 Bomber 38th Bomber Group New Guinea Pacific | eBay

Notice MG in side of the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes, I posted this on that B-25 with the rockets some time back. And here also is one with machine guns in the cannon location, which was far more common - and check out the gun pods on that one, too.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2020)

So I'm thinking...are there a few 75mm cannon rusting away on some Pacific island?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art - TIGER HEAD* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

Original 1942 WWII Named U.S. Army Captain’s Philippines Military Photo Album | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Airplane B-25 Bomber im Flug . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Bomber Airplane Kennunug im Flug . | eBay

Baugher: B-25J-1-NC, 43-27698 (MSN 108-24711) assigned to 445th BS/321st BG, 57th BW named "Peggy Lou". This aircraft survived over 129 missions and was returned to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Aerial Photo B-25 BOMBERS BOMBING GERMANS in ITALY 187 | eBay

Baugher: 43-3055 crash landing at Tulln Airbase, Austria Mar 1, 1946


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

Metal patches on the wind of a B-25 bomber, 1942-45 | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories

"repair"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

B-25 bomber covered in writing, location unknown, 1941-45 | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-25 bomber covered in writing, location unknown, 1941-45 | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories
> 
> 
> View attachment 597082


That's "Bones" - the famous B-25H-10, s/n 43-5104 from the 12-th BG. - the last B-25 "Made in California".




Check for more information here: B-25 History Project
The left engine with the darker area and AFAIK glued paychecks on it as in post #274 can be seen in the next photo too:




But there is a hidden fun-factor with this Mitchell. The same a/c had a different name: "Early Briefing". This was at the end of her carrier:




Note that the cannon port is faired over. The a/c was unfortunately scrapped in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2020)

Cool...!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-25 38th BG 405 BS Green Dragons NOSE ART New Guinea 120 Photo Album | eBay







Dirty Dora Sad sack

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2020)

A nice set of shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

Wurger said:


> A nice set of shots.


I would say unique.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Airplane Jäger Bruch Kennung . | eBay

Baugher: B-25J-1-NC 43-27792 (340th BG, 489th BS, "That's All Brother") crash landed on Corsica late 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII USAAF 17TH RECON SQUADRON B-25 TAIL ART PHOTO | eBay

Baugher: B-25J-20/22-NC , 44-29590 to reclamation 15 Jan 1948


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - 17TH RECON SQUADRON B-25 WITH CREWS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

B-25 Bomber Plane Original WWII Photo #2 | eBay

Windows masking 1:1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2020)

Eduard masks or Montex?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)

Montex....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTOS* USMC F7F Tigercats in China - VMF(N) 533 Kiangwan Field | eBay
> 
> Chinese B-25
> 
> View attachment 543876



World War Two China Chinese Bomber Airplane Plane Photo WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-25 Chow Ship 341 BG 491 BS Naha Okinawa 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-25 345th BG Chow Hound Dobodura New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2020)

B25 Mitchell with Sharks Mouth Nose Art China 1944 WWII Print 4x6 | eBay

notice 75mm shell case nose gun


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

BRITISH B.25 J SIDE GUNS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

1940 Photo B-25 MITCHELL North American Aviation INGLEWOOD PLANT Assembly Team | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

B-25 MITCHELL Warbird History Steve Pace 1994 MOTORBOOK INTERNAT'L 1st edition | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII B-25 Bomber No.18 NEI Sqn N5-172 Darwin RAAF ML-KNIL Australia 1945 1 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2020)

WWII photo PBJ-1D Mitchell bomber on the deck of an aircraft carrier during 582 | eBay

He psstt there something in your nose..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII photo PBJ-1D Mitchell bomber on the deck of an aircraft carrier during 582 | eBay
> He psstt there something in your *nose*..


A real "*hosenose*" (as they named it in real life).
On the serious side: note that this is a modified PBJ-1D with waist guns and (what we don't see) a tail gunner position. The above a/c is from VMB 611 on board of USS 'Manila Bay" in 1944. Below 2 photos showing the same modifications:




The first photo shows a nice comparison between a modified and an unmodified PBJ (in the background). The latter has the radar in place of the ventral turret and the standard B-25/PBJ armament at that time. Both a/cs are camouflaged in the 2-tone scheme.




Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

US Army Air Corps Sheppard Field TX Training Photo B-25 Bomber Fuel System Model | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B25 MITCHELL 3 | eBay


The Hot Horse

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-25 345th BG Nose Art Biak & San Marcelino PI 1945 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-25 Nose Art USMC PBJ-1 SWPA NEI Australia 1940s 6 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII USAAF B-25 Nose Art USMC PBJ-1 SWPA NEI Australia 1940s 6 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay
> 
> View attachment 606069


Checked seller's description on ebay:_" Six ORIGINAL WWII photos, one of a *USMC PBJ-1J* with nose art "Stinky" at a base in *SWPA* ...."_
3 mistakes just in the first half of the sentence:
1. It's not a USMC but a USAAF a/c
2. It's not a PBJ-1J but a B-25D (s/n 41-30143)
3. It's not in the SWPA but in the USA (Atlantic side)
I can't miss one of my favourite "Mitchell"- schemes; same photo was posted by Dana Bell - see post # 185.
Cheers!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* Cannon Nose B-25H "Silver Lady" Nose Art - 82nd B.S. CBI - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 345th Bomb Group B-25 Bombers on Low Level Attack (#1)! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: Aerial View 345th Bomb Group B-25 Bombers on Low Level Attack (#1)! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 607628


Another "Bat outta Hell" on the ground. Same squadron, different bird. Note that the one propeller spinner/cap is painted but the other is not:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

WWII Photo AAF B-25 BOMBER NOSE ART 1st BOMB GROUP HANCHUNG Hanzhong CHINA 46 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

WWII Photo AAF CHINESE B-25 BOMBER 1st BOMB GROUP HANCHUNG Hanzhong CHINA CBI 53 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Original WWII Photo AAF B-25 BOMBER 1st BOMB GROUP HANCHUNG Hanzhong CHINA CBI 9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Original WWII Photo AAF B-25 BOMBER 1st BOMB GROUP HANCHUNG Hanzhong CHINA CBI 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

*PHOTO* NAA F-10 (Photo Recon B-25) Aircraft in Combat ~ Excellent 8x10 Print | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2021)

Photograph 1944 WW2 China CBI Kunming Airfield Plane 907th Engineers HQ Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* NAA F-10 (Photo Recon B-25) Aircraft in Combat ~ Excellent 8x10 Print | eBay
> 
> View attachment 609229
> 
> ...


Those F-10 are from the 3-rd Photo Mapping Squadron - see the squadron patch.




Here's another picture showing 2 F-10 from the same squadron: 3-L and I believe 3-H (same a/c as in post #330) or maybe 3-R. This is one of the few photos showing the camera nose of F-10 from below with (at least) 1 vertical camera:




And here is another bird from the same squadron showing a "fresh" camera-nose in Barksdale, LA.:








The last 2 photos are from a very old thread in this forum. The first photo is from some internet site (copied long time ago) but I have no idea which one, sorry.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION NA B-25 MICHELL | eBay

French _Croix de Lorraine_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 26, 2021)

Checking some of the above posted B-25 photos on eBay I found this one:




It's an old B-25C (not D; because of the wide wave pattern of the demarcation line between upper and lower camo) with a lot of missions, lately flown by a major, a liaison officer(!). What caught my attention is the name of the plane: *Roger the Lodger*. It happened so that I'm reading a book called "The Pink Bomber - Cockpit Memories" by Robert A. Spelman, a B-25 pilot with the 12-th BG. in North Africa. His B-25 had the same name and the author kindly explains where does it come from. He also gives a detailed description of the noseart which I (sadly) couldn't find yet. So here is the limerick:

_There was a young girl from Cape Cod
Who thought babies all came straight from God.
'Twas not the Almighty
Who lifted her nightie
'Twas *Roger the Lodger* by God!_

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 27, 2021)

Surprisingly I found 2 more photos of_ Rodger the Lodger_ with crew (I believe this is the same a/c but earlier in time):








Photos copied from *57th Bomb Wing Assn*
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

B25 MITCHELL - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 bomber 42nd BG Nose Art Morotai Island NEI 1944 3Original Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> B25 MITCHELL - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 611151



Why am I getting a suspicious vibe from this photo? 🤔


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Why am I getting a suspicious vibe from this photo? 🤔


The suspence....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell Bomber in Combat 38th BG ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell Bomber in Combat ~ SWP - Veteran Photo to Historian | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell Bomber in Combat 38th BG ~ Excellent | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614183


*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell Bomber Pilot in Combat ~ 38th BG ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell Bomber in Combat 38th BG ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 (41-29692) "Torrid Tessie The Terror" - 38th BG MIA - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell Bomber in Combat ~ 345th BG Air Apaches ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 7, 2021)

Great shots


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell Bomber in Combat ~ 345th BG Air Apaches ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchells in Combat ~ 321st BG 12th Air Force Italy MTO ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchells in Combat ~ 321st BG 12th Air Force Italy MTO ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* Early B-25 Mitchell Bomber - 34th Bomb Squadron '42 ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchells in Combat Formation - 340th BG MTO ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell "Chow Hound" in Combat ~ 345th BG Air Apaches ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 Mitchell Bomber in Combat ~ 345th BG Air Apaches ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 29, 2021)

No dorsal gun turrets on the 25 in post 362.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 29, 2021)

special ed said:


> No dorsal gun turrets on the 25 in post 362.


No armament at all - it's a "hack". Of interest is that this is a former modified "commerce destroyer" (see the steel plate with 4 holes in the nose) sans the guns and I believe stripped off paint.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

*PHOTO* 345th BG Air Apache Major Fridge letter and Caption ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 345th BG 501st BS HERKY/BETTY New Guinea 1943 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 345th BG 498th BS PARNELL Art Wakde Is NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 6, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Why am I getting a suspicious vibe from this photo?



Dunno man, I can tell you that it's North American Mitchell Mk.I FK161, the RAF's first B-25.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Dunno man, I can tell you that it's North American Mitchell Mk.I FK161, the RAF's first B-25.


Notice P of prototype.


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)

So she had to be repainted. Here a shot showing her in June 1942 during trials. Please note the "P" marking wasn't applied there.






Another Mitchell tested by the RAF 




the source: AMERICAN AIRCRAFT IN RAF SERVICE 1939-1945: NORTH AMERICAN NA-82 MITCHELL.


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)

Yep ... repainted. Notice there is no "P" yet...





the source:


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> So she had to be repainted. Here two shots showing her in June and October 1942 during trials. Please note the "P" marking appeared in October but there wasn't applied in the June.
> 
> View attachment 622109
> 
> ...


These are two different a/cs: the top one is B-25B (Mitchel I) and the second one is B-25C (Mitchell II) - note the open and covered tail skid.
FK161 is Mitchell I (B-25B) and the a/c in post # 341 is Mitchell I. The colours in the first photo (post #341) appear very bright and contrasting (like North African camouflage) but they are not. They are the same as in post #357. A different type of negative film was used for the first photo (e.g. red appears almost white).
Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)

Taking a close up look at the pics and details you maentioned I agree that these are two different Mitchells, And you are right. A good catch.
Regarding the pics in post # 241 and 375 above .... both images were taken with the yellow filter what caused the red colour looking so light. And yes, contrary to that the first shot in the post #374 was taken with the orthochromatic film what can indicate the dark and almost unseen yellow ring of the RAF roundel. However it doesn't seem there was applied the two tone camo on tops. The second picture there was taken with the common negative I would say. But there is not any trace of a such camo there as well. In the case the Dark Earth and Dark Green should be noticed as the difference in tones would be more visible. It is very likely that the second colour could be added later what may indicate the different shape of the camo spots seen on the fin and rudder. in both #375 post pic and the first of the #374. It's possible that both the Mitchell I and II could get there some of paint to overspray the US serials only and for making of the background for the RAF fin flashes at that time.

PS... the post edited. THX Yves.


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Taking a close up look at the pics and details you maentioned I agree that these are two different Mitchells, And you are right. A good catch.
> Regarding the pics in post # 241 and 375 above .... both images were taken with the yellow filter what caused the red colour looking so light. And yes, contrary to that the first shot in the post #374 was taken with the orthochromatic film what can indicate the dark and almost unseen yellow ring of the RAF roundel. However it doesn't seem there was applied the two tone camo on tops. The second picture there was taken with the common negative I would say. But there is not any trace of a such camo there as well. It is very likely that the second colour was added later what may indicate the different shape of the camo spot seen on the fin and rudder. in both #375 post pic and the first of the #374. It's possible that both the Mitchell I and II got there some of paint to overspray the US yellow serials and for the background for the RAF fin flashes.
> PS... the post edited. THX Ives.



Wojtek, the B-25B (Mitchell I.) in your post # 374 is FK 165 as per the original source:
_Mitchell Mark I, FK165, on the ground at Hamble, Hampshire, following erection at Air Service Training Ltd. This aircraft was one of three Mark Is (B-25B) initially delivered to the United Kingdom for trials at the Aeroplane and Armament Experimental Establishment, which rejected them for operational service. FK165 was then sent to West Raynham, Norfolk, where it served as an operational trainer with Nos. 98 and 180 Squadrons RAF. _
The B-25B (Mitchell I.) in you post # 375 is FK161. Supposedly this is the same a/c as in the earliest post #341.
These are 2 different a/cs and their camos and national insignia are completely different in the photos. I believe the photos of FK161 are from later period (see late type RAF-roundels) and eventually with new camouflage.
RAF received 23 B-25-B (Mitchell I): FK161(1) and FK162-183 (22). FK165 (photo from the IWM) is from the second batch.
AFAIK (Dana Bell is the one to prove it or not) Mitchells for RAF have been delivered in OD/NG from the factory and not in RAF-type camouflage. FK161 was probably overpainted in Britain at a later stage. Here she is again:




Copy from "British Warplanes of WWII" by Daniel J. March found in our forum here: RAF B-25's?
Cheers!
P.S. A photo of Mitchells I. en route to Great Britain:




Photo from this Canadian site: Harold A. Skaarup web pages


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)

Oh .. just grasped. I have confused the FK 161 and FK 165. Now all is clear. 
Yves, again thank you very much for the correction and the explanation. Oh boy. I really need a new pair of glasses and getting a new hardware with larger displayer. The smartphone isn't a great device for such work. 

smiles,


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Oh .. just grasped. I have confused the FK 161 and FK 165. Now all is clear.
> Yves, again thank you very much for the correction and the explanation. Oh boy. I really need a new pair of glasses and getting a new hardware with larger displayer. The smartphone isn't a great device for such work.
> smiles,


Wojtek, you are welcome!
I've had this discussion in one or another way before and I knew the obvious differences between some of the RAF-Mitchells. I haven't seen the photo in post # 341 (the one that started the questions) though.
From my collection of photos (mostly from books and the internet, but before 2010) I found a nice colour photo of a B-25C (no additional block number) prepared for RAF, but never delivered, with US-insignia on both wings (probably covering the RAF-roundels) and RAF-style fin flash. Similar photos can be found in several books, sometimes with the information, these are a/cs prepared for North Africa. The camouflage is the standard OD/NG.




And one more thing: some interesting details about the OTU 111 in the Bahamas (where most of the Mitchell I. went) can be found here OTU Nassau 42-43
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)

Great! THX for posting.


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Great! THX for posting.


And the last two for today.
This is the second Mitchell I. (B-25B) FK162 in her original camo and markings:





And one more time the camouflaged FK161:




One may see the differences in the appearance of the 2 a/cs: the second photo has been taken later than the first one - the fin flash (barely visible behind the wing) is from the later type.
Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)

I agree. Undoubtedly the fin flash is of the later type with the white strip reduced to the narrow one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Why am I getting a suspicious vibe from this photo? 🤔



It just looks too good/clean but I believe now that it was just a bout of schizophrenia.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 6, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> These are two different a/cs: the top is B-25B (Mitchel I) and the second is B-25C (Mitchell II) - note the open and covered tail skid.



Yup, the top one is FK165 and the lower one with the P marking is FL191, both taken at Boscombe Down. Although not prototypes as such, the P marking was added to foreign types if there was no Air Ministry Pilot's Notes for the specific make or mark of aircraft being trialled.



CATCH 22 said:


> This is the second Mitchell II. (B-25B) FK162 in her original camo and markings:



I'm sure it's a typo from what you've posted here, but FK162 was the second RAF Mitchell I.


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 6, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> I'm sure it's a typo from what you've posted here, but FK162 was the second RAF Mitchell I.


Oh, yes, it is!
Mea culpa!
I changed it in the original post so nobody gets it wrong in the future.
Thank you!


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 8, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> I changed it in the original post so nobody gets it wrong in the future.



No worries mate, you're on point anyways and I knew it was a typo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2021)

Original WW2 Nose Art Photograph Damaged B-25 Mitchell Pacific Theatre | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (May 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WW2 Nose Art Photograph Damaged B-25 Mitchell Pacific Theatre | eBay
> View attachment 623296


I believe this is the same a/c as above, but in better times - a modified B-25G from the 38-th BG., 822-nd BS. "Black Panthers" :

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 17, 2021)

Wrong thread!
See my post # 357 here: B-25 weapons thread


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Original photo B-25 nose art 30,000th North American Airplane 345th BG crashed | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

B25 Mitchell with Sharks Mouth Nose Art China 1944 WWII Print 4x6* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-24H MICHELL GUNSHIP BOMBERS DRAGON HEAD NOSE ART ON PLANES | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15927115

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (May 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15927115
> View attachment 625274
> 
> View attachment 625273


Very nice shots of those "Crusaders" (42-th BG., 13-th AAF). The last a/c (no camo) is B-25J-27, s/n 44-30285. Note that the original s/n is still visible after the second one with bigger numbers (characteristic for the "Crusaders") has been applied. 




And a "Crusader"- tail in bigger detail (different a/c):




The first photo is from the _"The Crusaders a history of the 42nd Bombardment Group (M)"__ - _downloadable for free, just follow the link.
The second photo is from here.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 345th BG Overshot Nose ART NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 345th BG 499th BS Nose Art New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 38th BG Nose Art Port Moresby New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WW2 USAF B-25 Raid IJN Cruiser Marus Simpson Harbr Rabaul 1943 4 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

On the recieving end.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 3rd BG 8th BS crash Hansa Bay New Guinea 1943 3 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 7, 2021)

Brutal

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

12 VINTAGE WORLD WAR TWO ASSOCIATED PRESS AIRPLANE PHOTOGRAPHS - WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

VTG Airplane Photo Print Official Photograph US Army Air Forces McCHORD FIELD WA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

1942 Orig. WW2 Aviation Photo B-25 Bomber Factory Workers RUSH THIS SHIP Sign | eBay


An original gelatin silver photograph on fiber paper. NOT A COPY, NOT A REPRINT!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

1942 Orig. WW2 Photo North American Aviation B-25 Bomber Fuselages in Factory | eBay


An original gelatin silver photograph on fiber paper. NOT A COPY, NOT A REPRINT!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

1942 Original WW2 Photo North American Aviation B-25 Bomber Plane Factory Fresh | eBay


An original gelatin silver photograph on fiber paper. NOT A COPY, NOT A REPRINT!



www.ebay.com





rom Find a grave...B-25 “129684”

“1Lt Norman F. Benesch was a crewmember of B-25 medium bomber, tailnumber 41-29684. The plane and crew belonged to the 434th Bomb Squadron, 12th Bomb Group. On 16 October 1943 the plane crashed into the east slope of Mount Etna, near Catania Sicily. All crewmembers were killed in the crash. All men were buried in the temporary American GELA Cemetery in Sicily.
Lt Benesch was buried in grave I-93-1113. Date of burial was 19 October 1943. 
After the war Lt Benesch found his last resting place in grave J-14-39 of the Sicily Rome Cemetery in Nettuno, Italy.”


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

1942 Original WW2 Photo North American Aviation B-25 Bomber Plane in the Air | eBay


An original gelatin silver photograph on fiber paper. NOT A COPY, NOT A REPRINT!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

Fantastic B-25 Photo - Z-503 Roger Dodger WWII Attack Bomber Large Photograph | eBay


This is a super photo - clear and crisp, well balanced. Printed on a nice thick paper. I found this photo in an old bible between the pages. A real gem, wish I knew the story of the plane or man pictured.



www.ebay.com





Z-503 Roger Dodger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

WWII US AAF Photo - N. American B-25 Mitchell in Flight | eBay


Very good used condition. The photos above are of the actual item for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com





B-25G-NA serial 42-64758 of the AAF TAC Center, Orlando, Florida. April 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

RAF Aeroplane Photo Supply # 839






https://www.ebay.com/itm/2550453152... alt="gg.gif"]680039[/ATTACH]gmEAAOSw9Rtg5fgD

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a35000/1a35200/1a35296v.jpg



Employees on the "Sunshine" assembly line at North American's plant put the finishing touches on another B-25 bomber, Inglewood, Calif.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a35000/1a35300/1a35321v.jpg



Bomb bay gasoline tanks for long flights of B-25 bombers await assembly in the plant of North American Aviation, Inc., Inglewood, Calif.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b05000/8b05100/8b05146v.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b05000/8b05200/8b05247v.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b09000/8b09500/8b09574v.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a35000/1a35200/1a35281v.jpg



Mounting motor [on a] Fairfax B-25 bomber, at North American Aviation, Inc., plant in [Inglewood], Calif

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a35000/1a35200/1a35295v.jpg



View of the B-25 final assembly line at North American Aviation's Inglewood, California, plant

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

period WW2 B25 BOMBER photograph GREEN DRAGONS w/censored stamp 1940s NOSE ART | eBay


Cool old original soldier photograper shot of a ww2 b25 bomber.



www.ebay.com





GREEN DRAGONS w/censored stamp

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

WWII Photo Fighter Plane Nose Cone Waddy's Wanda-Er War Photograph WW II VTG WW2 | eBay


An original World War Two related photo. It shows a fighter plane and has nose cone art. It says, Waddy's Wanda-Er. It curls up a little.



www.ebay.com












WWII Photo Fighter Plane Front End Photograph WW II WW11 War Military VTG WW2 | eBay


An original World War Two related photo. It shows the front end of a fighter plane. It curls up a little.



www.ebay.com





Waddy's Wanda-Er

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25 "Dirty Dora" 345th BG AIR APACHES 5th AF SWP ~ Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* B-25 "Dirty Dora" 345th BG AIR APACHES 5th AF SWP ~ Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Seller: B-25C-1 41-12971 In September 1942 assigned to the 5th Air Force (5th AF), 38th Bombardment Group (38th BG), 405th Bombardment Squadron (405th BS). Nicknamed "Dirty Dora". Starting in September 1942 this B-25 began flying combat missions in New Guinea including the Battle of the Bismarck Sea. During April 1943 assigned to the 71st Bombardment Squadron (71st BS). On July 17, 1943 flown Garbutt Field at Townsville for modification by the 4th Air Depot into a B-25C-1 strafer variant. Afterwards, returned to New Guinea.
Assigned to the 345th Bombardment Group (345th BG) "Air Apaches", 499th Bombardment Squadron (499th BS). "Bat Outta Hell". Assigned to pilot 1st Lt. Victor Tatelman with crew chief TSgt Perry W. Scott. On October 12, 1943 flew against Rabaul. On October 16, 1943 flew against Wewak and claimed a Ki-43 Oscar shot down.
In December 1943 painted with the squadrons's bat motif on the nose. On February 3, 1944 flew against Dagua. On February 15, 1944 flew against Kavieng. On February 17, 1944 suffered nose gear damage and afterwards repaired by the 376th Service Squadron at Nadzab Airfield. Afterwards, it was assigned to to Lt. Graham.
On August 30, 1944 this bomber was declard war weary having flown 175 combat missions. Ultimate fate unknown, likely scrapped or otherwise abandoned. Afterwards, pilot Tatelman named his next bomber B-25D "Dirty Dora II" 41-30276.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Plane Baltimore Normandy 1944 20x28 | eBay


100% Original, Photo Plane Baltimore Normandy 1944, Size 20 x 28 cm Top !



www.ebay.com





D-Day channel ships

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Hornet133 (Sep 13, 2021)

#441 B-25J 'Waddy's Wanda-er' appears to be from 42 BG. Col. Waddleton commanded 42 BG, as a Capt he had earlier been commander of 69 Bomb Sqn.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: 345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bomber "DIRTY DORA"!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care.



www.ebay.com





Dirty Dora

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: 345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bombers in Accidental Crash!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care.



www.ebay.com





345th Bomb Group

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "WABBASH CANNONBALL"!!! | eBay


Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "WABBASH CANNONBALL"! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





WABBASH CANNONBALL

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2021)

ww2 nose art photo 3 total | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ww2 nose art photo 3 total. These photos have the dates of 1943 9n the backs of them guaranteed to be original ww2 photos as they are from my grandpa he was a tail gunner in the war they are in mint condition you will not be disappointed adding...



www.ebay.com





Baugher B-25D-5 41-30062

21 april 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

1944 Norrnandy RAF TAC 2 Mittchell bombing nr Caen -I .W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Norrnandy RAF TAC 2 Mittchell bombing nr Caen -I .W.M. photo 18 by 13cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





D-Day Caen Tac2 RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: 345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bombers in Accidental Crash!!! | eBay
> 
> 
> Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care.
> ...


This would make a cool diorama.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> This would make a cool diorama.


yes and name it " Road Rage "


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2021)

Post #455, Mitchell over the steel works at Caen. Marked Copyright Roserent - it's Crown Copyright, Imperial War Museum !!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 BONES B-25 BOMBER REAL PHOTO 8X10 IN FRAME BUZZ HOLLAND | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 BONES B-25 BOMBER REAL PHOTO 8X10 IN FRAME BUZZ HOLLAND at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bones , Buzz Holland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

1940s North American B-25 Mitchell Medium Bomber 8x10 Original Photo | eBay


Historical photograph. Blacklight Test: No. Size: Size given is almost always the paper size of item and not image size. Grading Standard: 1st Generation AKA Original Photo. Do not expect perfect photos.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

*PHOTO* 345th BG B-25 Mitchell "DIRTY DORA II" in Combat ~ Excellent | eBay


An excellent image of 345th BG "Air Apaches" B-25 bomber "DIRTY DORA II" in combat.



www.ebay.com





Dirty Dora II 345th BG

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 20, 2021)

That fellow has one heck of a tan I'd say.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art - REINA DEL PACIFICO* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art - REINA DEL PACIFICO* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





2 guns in nose

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Dec 21, 2021)

PBJ-1H pic from US Naval Air Station Lambert Field Saint Louis MO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

B-25 Bomber American Aviation, Inc., Inglewood, California 8x10 WWII Photo 142a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for B-25 Bomber American Aviation, Inc., Inglewood, California 8x10 WWII Photo 142a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Masking

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2022)

No precut Eduard masks then?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

1944 USAAF 340th BG Pompeii AF Photo B-25 Airplane & crew, Lee H. KIA later | eBay


Only a few stateside pages of photos before the 340th BG was sent overseas. SC Feb in 1943, Feb 14 SF, End of Feb Australia, New Zealand, then India, Suez Canal, arrive in North Africa Egypt March 27, 1943.



www.ebay.com





1944 USAAF 340th BG Pompeii airstrip airfield



















early 1944 USAAF 340th Bomb Group Pompeii Airfield Italy Photo Our Air Strip | eBay


Only a few stateside pages of photos before the 340th BG was sent overseas. SC Feb in 1943, Feb 14 SF, End of Feb Australia, New Zealand, then India, Suez Canal, arrive in North Africa Egypt March 27, 1943.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

1944 USAAF 340th BG Alesani AF Corsica France Photo #2hit airplane that returned | eBay


April 17 1944 to April 4th 1945 Corsica, France including Alesani Airfield. from internet :forgottenairfields. Only a few stateside pages of photos before the 340th BG was sent overseas. SC Feb in 1943, Feb 14 SF, End of Feb Australia, New Zealand, then India, Suez Canal, arrive in North Africa...



www.ebay.com





1944 USAAF 340th BG Alesani AF Corsica France

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 12, 2022)

Doesn't look too good for the tail gunner, hope he wasn't back there when that hit.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 12, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> Doesn't look too good for the tail gunner, hope he wasn't back there when that hit.


Unfortunatelly he didn't survive. The a/c in the photos above (from the 488-th BS, 340-th BG.) was damaged during a mid-air collision on 21. January 1945. After a bombing run over San Michele bridge, during the turn away strong blast of wind unbalanced another Mitchell (*8U s/n 43-4064*) that sliced through the empennage of *8P s/n 43-27657*. (If you check Joe Baugher's serials he gives this a/c wrongly as 9P from the 489-th BS.) Pilot of the latter was Lt. Pelton, co-pilot Lt. Shackelford, the tail gunner who perished was *Sgt. Porter*. 8U went down - MACR 11712




Below is the description from the War Diary of 488-th BS.:




Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maty12 (Jan 12, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Unfortunatelly he didn't survive. The a/c in the photos above (from the 488-th BS, 340-th BG.) was damaged during a mid-air collision on 21. January 1945. After a bombing run over San Michele bridge, during the turn away strong blast of wind unbalanced another Mitchell (*8U s/n 43-4064*) that sliced through the empennage of *8P s/n 43-27657*. (If you check Joe Baugher's serials he gives this a/c wrongly as 9P from the 489-th BS.) Pilot of the latter was Lt. Pelton, co-pilot Lt. Shackelford, the tail gunner who perished was *Sgt. Porter*. 8U went down - MACR 11712
> View attachment 654414
> 
> Below is the description from the War Diary of 488-th BS.:
> ...


I remember reading somewhere that this mid-air collision was likely what inspired Nately and Dobbs' deaths in Catch-22, though I don't remember where I saw it. It's been a while since I read Patricia Chapman's book on the 340th BG and how they inspired Heller's characters. Not sure if he was with the group at that point. Speaking of which, I do recommend the book.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Maty12 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that this mid-air collision was likely what inspired Nately and Dobbs' deaths in Catch-22, though I don't remember where I saw it. It's been a while since I read Patricia Chapman's book on the 340th BG and how they inspired Heller's characters. Not sure if he was with the group at that point. Speaking of which, I do recommend the book.


Heller was even with the same squadron 488-th, but he was assigned to it on 21-st of May 1944 so a few months after the collision - see below (on a side note, check the last name in the list of the assigned on that day! This is the name that inspired him for Yossarian. ):





Heller uses the mission on Sept. 23, 1944 (when 488-th and 489-th BS bombed the cruiser "Taranto" in La Spezia) for the deaths of Dobbs and Nately, but it's quite possible that he learned about the mid-air collision in the squadron or even studied it in detail after the war.




Copied from _"Historical Sources for the Events in Joseph Heller's Novel, Catch-22"_ by Daniel Setzer
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

1943 WWII B-25 North American Mitchell Bomber US Air Force Type 1 Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 WWII B-25 North American Mitchell Bomber US Air Force Type 1 Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-25D-20 41-30574

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## ma056769 (Jan 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 275146


Problem is there is a Squid in the cockpit. Likely the armorer. For sure a member of the crew that keeps it flying. This picture I'm sure was sent home to loved ones. God Bless this young American

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25H Gunship Bomber "HONEY-CHILE II"!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





B-25H Gunship Bomber HONEY-CHILE II

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

AM705 Foto Luftwaffe USA Flugzeug plane bomber 1944 TOP Emblem mailing ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM705 Foto Luftwaffe USA Flugzeug plane bomber 1944 TOP Emblem mailing ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

Large Lot Of WWII Photos Negatives - USA Forces In India | eBay


For sale is a large lot of US Forces In India during WWII. Included are a number of 57 negatives. I have included a partial envelope of the photo place in India where the photos were developed. There are a few that show the restoration of a large temple.



www.ebay.com





India

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2022)

First photo in the sequence is laterally reversed. Should look like this.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 9, 2022)

Airframes said:


> First photo in the sequence is laterally reversed. Should look like this.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 657479


The third one is flipped horizontally as well (check the nose wheel strut). Below is the correct one:




And for those who don't know the "Mitchell" in detail, the pilot's (bombardier's, navigator's etc. ) wings were carried on the left side of the shirt/jacket.
Cheers!
P.S. Can somebody find which bombardment squadron/group is this ( IMHO it's a squadron badge) - I'm not near my archive at the moment.
P.P.S. I remembered - should be 22-nd BS/341-st BG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

B-25J-30/32-NC 44-31391 AACS














military airplanes photos ww2 c-47 B-25 Photographs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for military airplanes photos ww2 c-47 B-25 Photographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> B25 Mitchell with Sharks Mouth Nose Art China 1944 WWII Print 4x6* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 623880

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Photo AAF B-25 BOMBER 1st BOMB GROUP HANCHUNG Hanzhong CHINA CBI 9 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 608759

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 353399
> View attachment 353400


Now that is a bad ass!


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bet nobody has seen this: Replaced nose cannon with rocket.
> 
> View attachment 284679


Any background info?


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Cannon Nose B-25H "Silver Lady" Nose Art - 82nd B.S. CBI - Excellent | eBay
> 
> View attachment 607303
> 
> ...


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 US AAC Nose Art Photo Bugs Bunny (F876 | eBay
> 
> Most creative nose art. notice cannon.
> 
> View attachment 586795


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Gunship Bomber "WABASH CANNONBALL"!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 580256

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Pat OBrien, T/Sgt. Stanley Potts & Jinx Falkenburg Walk Past A B-25 Mit | eBay
> 
> View attachment 545559
> 
> ...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2022)

BlackSheep
That photo, for sale, is in the Detail & Scale book as well. The caption says....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

Mortimer Shark Mouth Nose Art w/ Kills














*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Shark Mouth Nose Art w/ Kills- MORTIMER* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Shark Mouth Nose Art w/ Kills- MORTIMER* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Mar 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mortimer Shark Mouth Nose Art w/ Kills
> 
> View attachment 662618
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 28, 2022)

The 4-th photo above shows "Mortimer" before being transformed into a "comercial straffer".
More photos and info here.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Alpine Milkman B-25D-1



















WW II Original 8 X 10 Photo of Alpine Milkman B-25 Fighter Airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW II Original 8 X 10 Photo of Alpine Milkman B-25 Fighter Airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2022)

Chicken Charlie














Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Bomber "CHICKEN CHARLIE"!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

38th BOMB GROUP B-25 BOMBER FLYING TIGERS 1944 Morotai














Original WWII Photo 38th BOMB GROUP B-25 BOMBER FLYING TIGERS 1944 Morotai 401 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of AAF 38th BOMB GROUP FLYING TIGERS B-25 MITCHELL BOMBER - LT NOLAN'S OUTFIT,, Pitoe...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2022)

Kagman Field

Wiki *East Field* (also known as Kagman Airfield) is a former World War II airfield on Saipan in the Mariana Islands, part of Naval Advance Base Saipan.




















WWII B25 Radar Equipped Bomber Kagman Field Saipan catapuled takeoff MAITA photo | eBay


MAITA photo mounted 9 3/4" x 7 5/8" Original B&W photo, as shown. Historical Rarity . This just one of many WWII aircraft photos from the estate of Joseph Maita of Bayonne, N.J..



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Cannon Nose B-25H "Silver Lady" Nose Art - 82nd B.S. CBI - Excellent | eBay
> 
> View attachment 607303
> 
> ...


Silver Lady














Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "SILVER LADY"!!! | eBay


Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "SILVER LADY"! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

1944 NOSE ART PHOTO - TOUCH OF TEXAS - 38th BOMB GROUP















ORIG B-25 BOMBER WW2 1944 NOSE ART PHOTO - TOUCH OF TEXAS - 38th BOMB GROUP Rare | eBay


ORIGINAL vintage 1944 very small snapshot photograph of a B-25 Bomber Plane with Nose Art; "TOUCH OF TEXAS" & Crew. Pencil noted on the reverse; "38th Bomb Grp - 1944" snapshot photo measures: 1 - 3/4 in. x 2 - 3/4 in. Condition: Original very small vintage 1944 snapshot photograph in very good...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AVIATION PHOTO AVION NA B-25 MICHELL | eBay
> 
> French _Croix de Lorraine_
> 
> View attachment 610024


French Croix de Lorraine

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

1944 RAF No. 320 (Dutch) Sqn B-25 Mitchell over Caen














1944 RAF No. 320 (Dutch) Sqn B25 Mitchell over Caen - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay


1944 RAF No. 320 (Dutch) Sqn B25 Mitchell over Caen - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm orth American Mitchell Mk II, FV970 'NO-K', of No. 320 (Dutch) Squadron RAF flying past the smoke-enveloped Colombelles steel works, east of Caen, France, during the attack by No. 2 Group. The Orne river and Caen Canal...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ancient eBay 320 th bombgroup
> 
> View attachment 587652


I know it's a very belated reply to post # 239, but here it is:
Should be the 321-st BG.
_Sophisticated Lady _was a B-25C-1 s/n 41-13181. Here she is again:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Jul 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B25 MITCHELL 3 | eBay
> 
> 
> The Hot Horse
> View attachment 605849













With Centaur nose art visible of her in a tub washing up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Dutch 1944 Michell 1



















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF DUTCH SQDN MITCHELL B-25 BOMBER 1944 20x12cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF DUTCH 320 SQDN (DJTXH NAVAL AIR SERVICE) NORTH AMERICAN MITCHELL B-25 MkII BOMBER 1944</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 20 X 12 cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 NOSE ART PHOTO - TOUCH OF TEXAS - 38th BOMB GROUP
> 
> View attachment 673541
> 
> ...


I think this is TOUCH OF TEXAS too 38th BOMB GROUP 1944 see above picture ground row guy on the left. also has a paper in his chest pocket.
























ORIG B-25 BOMBER WW2 1944 NOSE ART SNAPSHOT PHOTO - 38th BOMB GROUP Rare | eBay


ORIGINAL vintage 1944 snapshot photograph of a B-25 Bomber Plane with Nose Art. Pencil noted on the reverse; "38th Bomb Grp - 1944" snapshot photo measures: 2 - 3/8 in. x 3 - 3/8 in. Condition: Original vintage 1944 snapshot photograph in very good vintage condition with no stains to the photo...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2022)

cockpit B-25J



















Original WW2 North American Aviation B25-J B25J Cockpit Interior // ORIGINAL | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 North American Aviation B25-J B25J Cockpit Interior // ORIGINAL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Aug 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> cockpit B-25J
> 
> View attachment 680627
> 
> ...


The photo is marked as a "B-25 J cockpit" but there is no second column for the co-pilot. This could be some experimental modification (don't know which exactly) or simply a B-25H with only one pilot. The gauges of the H-model are different though.







Unless the photo in question shows the prototype XB-25H (a B-25C-10 called Mortimer II)?
Interesting start for some deeper research!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maty12 (Sep 6, 2022)

Was watching a documentary on the Doolittle Raid when I came across some footage I hadn't seen before of a B-25B being towed. I can't tell if the serial number is 40-2245 or 40-2249, squadron number 33 is still present on the tail but the nose has been overpainted with a fresh coat of OD. The stain looks a lot like the one on 40-2249 when it was in the Doolittle Raid, at least to me, and it has deice boots installed. Cowl ring looks like it could be OD, red, or blue to me, propeller still has the old markings style of leaving the hubs and first 12 inches of the blades unpainted. What do y'all think?







Source: www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2fFUnz0SMA&t=2164s

Edit: found more of the footage in part 3, as well as a very clear still of 40-2266. There's a lot of footage of B-25Bs in the documentary, though mixed in with modern B-25s and combat footage of B-25Cs, Ds, Hs and Js.




Source: www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YBdUs3APek&t=384s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* 345th BG B-25 Mitchell "DIRTY DORA II" in Combat ~ Excellent | eBay
> 
> 
> An excellent image of 345th BG "Air Apaches" B-25 bomber "DIRTY DORA II" in combat.
> ...


Dirty Dora II was salvaged and modified by Captain Victor Tatelman for early radar detection and attack work in the Pacific. I believe This was some of the first “Wild Weasel” work but I’ve seen some briefs of B-24 “Ferrets” (I believe) doing the work in other theatres but the dates escape me. Captain Tatelman has a great story and I recommend taking the time to read up on him.
BTW, I don’t believe the guy in the picture is Tatelman but, with that tan, he may have played volleyball against Maverick and Goose in the original Top Gun…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Sep 7, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> Dirty Dora II was salvaged and modified by Captain Victor Tatelman for early radar detection and attack work in the Pacific. Some of the first “Wild Weasel” work but I’ve seen some briefs of B-24 “Ferrets” (I believe) doing the work in other theatres. Captain Tatelman has a great story and I recommend taking the time to read up on him.
> BTW, I don’t believe the guy in the picture is Tatelman but, with that tan, he may have played volleyball against Maverick and Goose in the original Top Gun…


From “Warpath Across the Pacific” B-24D-10 41-30276 Dirty Dora II joined the 499th BS 345th BG on 7 Feb 1945 after being refurbished and having an 8 gun nose fitted. She was modified for radar ferret missions and flew on detached duty from the rest of V Bomber Command.

Tatelman had been the pilot of the original Dirty Dora when it flew with the 499th in 1943/44.

Ferret missions were about plotting enemy radar coverage and the gaps therein, with the aircraft generally flying alone. That contrasts with RCM fights that were generally in support (jamming enemy radars) of other bomber activity, and in which a number of units participated, most notably the 36th BS with the 8th AF operating alongside 100 Group RAF. In the Pacific the 20th Combat Mapping Squadron was redesignated 20th Reconnaissance Squadron (Long Range, Photographic-RCM) on 10 May 1945 as its activities expanded.

The first B-24 Ferret aircraft was converted in Jan 1943 and arrived on Adak in the Aleutians in Feb 1943. At that time their mission was to plot the same kind of Japanese radars found on Guadalcanal. After flying some operations in early March, it returned to Wright Field later that month. By mid 1944 another Ferret was flying with the 404th BS 28th CG in Aleutian skies.

B-24 aircraft were flying ferret missions in the SWPA from Jan 1944 with Section 22. For administrative purposes the first 2 aircraft were assigned to 63rd BS 43rd BG. These aircraft, Ferrets VII & VIII, had been specially outfitted at Elgin AAB in Florida, and had their bomb bays filled with electronic gear and a operator’s position with additional equipment in the navigator’s position. Initial operations were to map enemy radars around Rabaul.

USN PB4Y-1 aircraft flying out of Guadalcanal from late 1943 (covering the Solomons and New Britain) and from Eniwetok from March 1944 (covering the Central Pacific & Truk) were flying Ferret missions. The PB4Y-2 Privateer that arrived in the Pacific in Jan 1945 had an extensive “...state-of-the-art electronic counter-measures (ECM) gear for detecting, interfering with, or exploiting for intelligence purposes, any electromagnetic energy that an enemy might transmit for military purposes.”

And there was a sole B-24L assigned to the 868th BS in 13th AF from probably mid-1944 (it was flying missions against Balikpapan in Oct).

So plenty of Pacific Ferret activity before Dirty Dora II in early 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 8, 2022)

They were working on a B-25 up at American Aero last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 8, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> They were working on a B-25 up at American Aero last week.
> 
> View attachment 686024


Tondelayo.


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dutch 1944 Michell 1


A friend of mine, the maintenance chief for the 9th PRS, said that in India they ended up with one of the early Dutch Mitchells in India. The version they had ordered had reduced fuel tankage from the USAAF versions, with the result that you had a choice of carrying bombs over a distance too short to be very useful, or putting gas tanks in the bomb bay and having useful range. The 9th PRS used the airplane to deliver photographic info to the units in the CBI that needed it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

B-25D-30 Mitchell 43-3522 Hunkey Dory 12th Air Force, 57th Bombardment Wing 321st Bombardment Group















L408 Frankreich 1944 ? USA US North American airforce Bomber B-25 Mitchell plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie L408 Frankreich 1944 ? USA US North American airforce Bomber B-25 Mitchell plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 9, 2022)

Note that B-25 had a locally manufactured tail gunner position, similar to in design but not recognizably different from the factory installed version in the B-25J and B-25H. Units in the Med used those, but retained the aft location upper turret. In the Squadron B-25 In Action book they show an aerial shot of B-25's equipped like that and speculate on what they are. My next door neighbor flew B-25's in the Med and told me about them. But that particular airplane had the guns removed so it probably was used as a hack transport; B-25's were very popular for that role since they were easy to fly and reliable. Gen Doolittle had a B-25 as his personal transport, although he had his modified with the collector ring exhausts to make it quieter inside.


----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2022)

French Marshall Leclerc de Hauteclocque died in a B-25 crash, november 28, 1947. The pilot had warned weather conditions were not good. Leclerc was a martinet. He ordered the flight to go on, and died with all the crew and passengers, 12 in all.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 9, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Note that B-25 had a locally manufactured tail gunner position, similar to in design but not recognizably different from the factory installed version in the B-25J and B-25H. Units in the Med used those, but retained the aft location upper turret. In the Squadron B-25 In Action book they show an aerial shot of B-25's equipped like that and speculate on what they are. My next door neighbor flew B-25's in the Med and told me about them. But that particular airplane had the guns removed so it probably was used as a hack transport; B-25's were very popular for that role since they were easy to fly and reliable. Gen Doolittle had a B-25 as his personal transport, although he had his modified with the collector ring exhausts to make it quieter inside.


No, this is not a field modification (locally manufactured). Blocks D-25, -30 and -35 had the tail gun and the waist gun stations (non-staggered) manufactured in the factory (Kansas City) resp. in the factory's own modification center. As you mentioned this particular a/c is a "Fat cat" and does not have any armament resp. the top turret (in the rear fuselage) has been deleted.
In the MTO there were several modifications (I've written about them) and they all had waist- and tail guns; the 2 most prominent being the Warner Robins Logistic Center's and the Sidi Ahmed Air Depot/Base - modifications. The differences between all these variants/mods are very prominent. It is possible that your neighbor was on one of the "real" MTO-mods, not on this type of hybrid-Mitchells (as known in Australia). In fact the most used modification was the one of Sidi Ahmed Air Depot/Base (over 300).
Even the great Norm Avery, who knows the B-25 better than anybody (probably), made a mistake in his book "The Magnificent Medium", page 35, calling those -30 or -35 blocks J-models. This is the photo showing actually the "hybrids" in production:




And here are the Mediterranean modifications for comparison:
1. This is a B-25D-30 (manufactured with all the changes):




2. This is the Warner Robins modification (note the big waist windows with bracing) - this is a B-25D (no block letter):




3. This is the Sidi-Ahmed modification, copying the above one in field conditions (note smaller side windows without additional structure/bracing) - this is a B-25C-20:




The tails of the latter differ slightly, but both have NO CANOPY over the gunner's position:
Warner Robins' tail:




Sidi Ahmed's tail:




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 9, 2022)

The salesman at my last job (2002) commented to me that he had been a tail gunner. I asked what plane and he said, "B-25." I said, "Wasn't that a tight fit?" 
His answer, "I wasn't always this big." Wartime was long past for him and I could never get any more info from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 12, 2022)

A photo from Fold3 I have since years gave me some food for thought:




These are airplanes on the airfield near Bari in October 1944. Most of them are transports (even a Soviet one) and I believe the B-25 in the foreground is a transport too, not a "Fat Cat", but a high ranking officer's transport maybe. Or maybe not.




It is a B-25C-15, s/n 42-32481 (could be 42-32491 though). The size of the waist windows tells us that this is a Sidi-Ahmed modification (see my post above). It's interesting how the field modified gunner's tail has been re-modified again, after adding the original tail cone to it. The waist windows appear to be covered as well. This could be an a/c from the 310-the BG. or the horizontal lines on both tails have a different meaning.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

B-25H-1 43-4278 1ACG Satan's Sister














Original WWII Photo USAAF Bomber in Flight B-25 1st Air Commando Nose Art | eBay


What you see in the pictures is what you get unless otherwise stated.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 14, 2022)

Cool. Don’t see too many Air Commandos aircraft here


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Sep 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-25H-1 43-4278 1ACG Satan's Sister
> 
> View attachment 686892
> 
> ...


That one is "Little Natural"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2022)

barneybolac said:


> That one is "Little Natural"


I found 43 4278 B 25H Mitchell 1ACG Satan's Sister drops incendiary bombs over the drop zone at Mawlu Burma 01. but that in correct.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 15, 2022)

The a/c in the list with s/n *43-9335? *is IMHO s/n 43-4935:




And here's the crashed "Burma Baby" s/n 43-4325:


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 15, 2022)

Sometimes I'm surprised to find a photo of a B-25 in my archive, saved on a random drive or "flash" and forgotten there for years.
Here are 2 finds:
I. B-25C-10, s/n 42-32321 from the 445-th BS. 321-st BG.. This is a Sidi-Ahmed modification (check my post # 545) with fully armed waist- and tail-gunner's positions:




It's interesting to note the following:
1. National insignia with a red border - time frame for the photo is end of July-August-Sept. 1943
2. Freshly applied roman numeral I for the 445-th BS.
3. Red tops of the fins (marking for the whole 321-st BG.)
4. Previously overpainted areas of the deleted de-icing boots on the leading edges of the fins, with a lighter OD or other green tone. Probably the same for the wings.
5. This is an OD over NG camouflage. See how faded the OD tone is - the top turret has a darker area surrounding it where the turret-cover (tarpaulin) has been used.

II. A B-25 from the 321-st BG, serial unclear. This is the same Sidi-Ahmed type of modification as above. The a/c in the back is a Warner Robins - modification though:




This a/c and the one in the background are in Sand over NG. The national insignia can have a red border - compare with the red tops of the fins or probably a freshly applied blue border, darker than the insignia blue of the disk with the white star (see wing insignia). This a/c has no roman numeral, compared to the one in the first photo. De-icing boots on the fins have been deleted and the areas overpainted. It's interesting to see that a relatively old a/c has no RAF fin-flashes , overpainted or not.
Both photos have been downloaded at some point (in the last 5-10 years) from the internet and are not copies from books. Unfortunately I don't know the exact source...
Cheers!
P.S. Later today I found another "hidden flash drive" (in fact the content of an old flash drive, copied 3-4 years ago on my main Archive-HD). I believe these are the same 2 a/c as seen above:




It seems to me the s/ns have been retouched (made invisible) on purpose. Note the white propeller domes on all a/c. I believe these "Mitchells" are from the 447-th BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 15, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Sometimes I'm surprised to find a photo of a B-25 in my archive, saved on a random drive or "flash" and forgotten there for years.
> Here are 2 finds:
> I. B-25C-10, s/n 42-32321 from the 445-th BS. 321-st BG.. This is a Sidi-Ahmed modification (check my post # 545) with fully armed waist- and tail-gunner's positions:
> View attachment 687031
> ...


Great bit of sleuthing. I enjoy these aviation detective stories.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

13th Air Force B-25 Low Level Skip Bombing Practice - New Caledonia 1943



















*PHOTO* 13th Air Force B-25 Low Level Skip Bombing Practice - New Caledonia 1943 | eBay


A great shot of 13th Air Force 42nd Bomb Group B-25 bombers on skip bombing practice over New Caledonia - SWP theater.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 13th Air Force B-25 Low Level Skip Bombing Practice - New Caledonia 1943


Note that the "Mitchell"s above are early modified strafers with 4 guns in the nose.
And here is a photo showing the same 42-nd BG. skip-bombing training from a different perspective:




For all interested _The "Crusaders" - a History of the 42-nd BG._ is free for download here.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Frog (Sep 23, 2022)

Picture from 479th Photo Section, Robin Fields 1943.




1943.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Whats that thing on the nose?



















WW2 Photo B-25 Mitchell Crew In Front Bomber Jackets | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Photo B-25 Mitchell Crew In Front Bomber Jackets at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2022)

If you mean the "thing" to the left (starboard) of the cockpit, then it's the starboard vertical tail fin.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Whats that thing on the nose?
> 
> View attachment 688982
> 
> ...


The "thing" is called ENDFIRE ANTENNA and is part of the AN/APG-13A-Falcon radar system for the 75mm-canon. I've seen it usually mounted on PBJ-1H, not on B-25H though.





P.S. I found an interesting description I've saved in my archive many years ago, explaining the Falcon-radar system:

"Not long ago the fixed 75mm cannon, in the nose of the B-25H, was regarded as a handy anti-shipping weapon that ought to be handier. With a range of over 5000 yards, the B-25H and its 763 lb. cannon represented a unit of highly mobile artillery that could stay clear of the light flak thrown up by Jap shipping while hammering away at the target.
But the cannon had no way of getting accuracy at long range; instead it had to be fired on the optical judgment of the pilots, which is a particularly tough ASV assignment. As a result, B-25H pilots worked mostly at short distances where optical range errors were small but the danger of getting shot down high. What was needed was something to give range data to the gunsight so that the necessary superelevation correction, allowing for the gravity drop of the 15-lb. projectiles, could be accurately applied.
The answer was AN/APG-13 (Falcon), radar range finder introduced early in 1944.* Falcon eliminates guesswork all the way from 5100 down to 300 yards, keeps the gunsight continuously corrected for range.
It turns out that pilots take readily to Falcon, and ring up good scores with little or no training in 75mm firing. Their performance isn't surprising, since their job,--providing the gunsight is fed correct data by the radar operator sitting alongside--is stripped down to flying so that the hairlines in the sight window are properly positioned on the target and then pushing the firing button as fast as the cannon is loaded.
AN/APG-13 was the crash-built, pre-production Falcon; test data mentioned in this report refer to that. The production model, incorporating several refinements, but essentially the same equipment, is designated AN/APG-13A.
Falcon now has been theater tested by the 5th, 13th and 14th Air Forces. Only the 14th was able to give it a real workout. Its performance in China (mainly along the Yangtze) resulted in a heavy requirement, fulfillment of which has been affected by the critical China base problem, though Jap river traffic still offers targets from existing westward bases. The 5th and 13th just didn't have the shipping to pit it against. But a Marine squadron fitted with Falcon now is in the Pacific and 6 more will follow."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## EwenS (Oct 2, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> The "thing" is called ENDFIRE ANTENNA and is part of the AN/APG-13A-Falcon radar system for the 75mm-canon. I've seen it usually mounted on PBJ-1H, not on B-25H though.
> View attachment 689053
> 
> 
> ...


The only USMC unit to take the PBJ-1H into combat was VMB-613 which arrived on Kwajalein in Dec 1944. Plenty of info on their operations and more photos here:-






Marine Bombing Squadron Six-Thirteen (VMB-613)







vmb613.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

9th Air Force 












Org. Photo: Aerial View of 9th Air Force B-25 Bombers in Flight on Mission (#1)! | eBay
Org. Photo: Aerial View of 9th Air Force B-25 Bombers in Flight on Mission (#2)! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2022)

Golman Brubelow november 1944























Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "PELLY'S CABARET" (#1)!!! | eBay
Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "PELLY'S CABARET" (#2)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 9th Air Force
> 
> View attachment 690275
> 
> ...


Great find! 
The photos of 9R show a B-25 from 489-th Bomb. squadron/340-th BG with an extremely interesting feature: "double modified" tail.
I can't read the s/n but it could be for example *42-32507 - a B-25C-15* (see additional information below). This a/c is clearly a Sidi Ahmed -modification (note the small waist windows) BUT there is no tail gun!




The tail cone was added back and it looks like the modified glazing for the tail gunner position was covered solid(?  ). I thought this might be just the shadow of the fin over the tail cone, but it is probably not. Or if the glazing from the first modification is still there, it's obscured in a way.




For comparison check an unmodified tail cone (9V) and a Sidi Ahmed tail mod (9C) from the same squadron below:







Cheers!
P.S. After some "digging" I found that there were 5 a/c with the tail code *9R* in the squadron during the war. The most probable serial in this case is *42-32507 *(as I suggested above based on a visual check only!) - below is an excerpt from a 489-th BS. Mission report from 1.Sept. 1943 with the same serial and tail code:




From a different source I have the information that a/c 9R with the above s/n was in action between 9. June 1943 and 24. Sept. 1943 only.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

B-25H-1 43-4198
B-25H-1 43-4112
B-25H-1 43-4105 first flew Jul 31, 1943. Stress tested to destruction by the manufacturer.















































28 WW2 Original B & W B-25 H Mitchell Aircraft (Mostly Interior) 8 1/2 X 11 | eBay


28 photographs in total, most are in very good condition, about four or five have some brown standing and a little ripping where they were stuck together. Each one measures 8.5 x 11" and are pictures for the B 25 or model enthusiast. Shows lots of the interior components and views that you never...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice innards pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2022)

1944 NOSE ART PHOTO - TOUCH OF TEXAS - 38th BOMB GROUP few other angles Search results for query: texas














ORIG B-25 BOMBER WW2 1944 NOSE ART PHOTO - TOUCH OF TEXAS - 38th BOMB GROUP Rare | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIG B-25 BOMBER WW2 1944 NOSE ART PHOTO - TOUCH OF TEXAS - 38th BOMB GROUP Rare at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

ORIGINAL 23 ORIGINAL PHOTOS WORLD WAR 2 USA FIGHTER AIRCRAFT NOSE ART FS3066 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL 23 ORIGINAL PHOTOS WORLD WAR 2 USA FIGHTER AIRCRAFT NOSE ART FS3066 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 694024
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo, that one might be interesting for Yves 

 CATCH 22
and me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 11, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Ooo, that one might be interesting for Yves
> 
> CATCH 22
> and me.


Yep, this is the famous "Desert Warrior" in the same nose configuration as discussed in your modelling thread. At that point (of the photos) it was not a battle plane anymore but pure advertisement.




"Desert Warrior" has s/n 41-12860 and is a B-25C (no block letter), showing the typical ball-and-socket mounts for a hand held 0.30 in the nose.
Cheers!
P.S. Forgot to mention, Canadian in the middle is Pilot Officer Anthony Martin, radio operator.
And because today is Remembrance Day, let us remember those guys who fought on many fronts and in many wars!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 11, 2022)

Is that a B-18A behind it? Or an early 24?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th F SQ Biskra Algeria Photo airplane Hepsibab & bomb tally















1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th F SQ Biskra Algeria Photo airplane Hepsibab & bomb tally | eBay


He was with the 94th Fighter Squadron. When relative to the photo I have one of pages along with the cropped info referring to the photo. This is not included with the photo, just for reference. He did write in the album the locations of the photo when he moved but nothing else.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th F SQ Biskra Algeria Photo airplane Hepsibab & bomb tally
> 
> View attachment 694393
> 
> ...


I believe the owner of the album was with the 1st FG. in the MTO but not the above "Mitchell". Probably the bomber visited the 1st FG. or was just stationed at the same landing ground. This is a fully armed a/c and not a hack/fat cat as used by many units. The distinctive font of the nose art has been used on several "Mitchells" from the *321-st BG*. and is IMHO done by the same artist. The name looks more like "_Hepsibat(c)_" but I'm not sure about it. Below is another a/c from the same group:




I have some more with a similar noseart but don't want to crash the thread of Snautzer with them.
Cheers!
P.S. Check post # 592 below for the correct name.
Some additional information I missed before: the a/c called "Hepsibah" is from the *446th Bomb. Squadron *- see the squadron emblem: rabbit on a bomb. Same as on "Charley's Aunt" above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

nose art B-25 Mitchell G**K's Spook 12th Bomb Group bomber












Original Photo nose art B-25 Mitchell G**K's Spook 12th Bomb Group bomber 2 | eBay
Original Photo nose art B-25 Mitchell G**K's Spook 12th Bomb Group bomber | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> nose art B-25 Mitchell G**K's Spook 12th Bomb Group bomber
> 
> View attachment 695809
> 
> ...


That is the best oncoming view paint job that I’ve seen and deserves modeling.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 24, 2022)

Years ago, going through the San Diego Air and Space Museum Archive I found and saved the following photo:




Ooops, wait a second, wrong thread, those are "Havocs"!
O.K., here's a note to the above photo from flickr by somebody who knows what he says:
_Additional Information: 417 Bomb Group A-20 Havoc. Photo taken from the *tail gun position of the group's B-25J *- note the elevator and right rudder/trim tab vible in the lower left corner..._
Oops again! B-25J in a A-20 bomber Group! Could this be true? Or was it the group hack? But this is a bombing raid!?!
And after some time I did find the "Mitchell" we are talking about:




Note the colored corners of the tail fins - same as of the "Havocs" in the group. Note the A-20 coded I (letter, not roman numeral) in the background - compare with the first photo.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 24, 2022)

Nice detective work! The B-25 could have been used as the lead bomb aimer as it has room for a Bombardier, and the A-20's have solid noses. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 24, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Nice detective work! The B-25 could have been used as the lead bomb aimer as it has room for a Bombardier, and the A-20's have solid noses. Just a thought.


You might be right - I don't have much information about this particular a/c. But....there are a few places one can find more about the use of B-25 in the 417th BG. The usual note is that the group used "some B-25 and C-47" as transports. Which was really the case and there is even more. I found online a grave with 10 casualties from a crash of a B-25 from the above mentioned group! There is a MACR # 6136 describing the crash. The a/c is a *B-25D s/n 41-29692 *(not the one from the earlier photo).
Unfortunately the group lost a C-47 as well on March 27, 1945 - MACR # 14320.
It will be interesting to find a list with all airplanes (with serials) used by the group.
Cheers!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Hornet133 (Nov 28, 2022)

The 321 BG airframe in post #581 is named 'Hepsibah'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 29, 2022)

This is the noseart of a B-25J-1 with *s/n 43-27741* from the 445-th BS., 321-th BG. in Corsica.
Nothing really very special but how do I know the identity of the plane? Here comes the special part.
I'm sure many of us have had that moment: when looking for something in particular, to find something else. Ignored in the beginning the latter fund becomes much more important than the initial search. This happened to me a month or so ago. Going through the war diaries of the 321-st BG. in the MTO I found a booklet/collection of memoirs attached to one of the monthly diaries. It's called *"Recollections of Air Force Service During WW II"* by *Robert Miller*. Written post war only for relatives with no intentions to be published, this is another interesting piece of first-hand experience flying the "Magnificent Medium".
I'm attaching the memoirs which I "cleaned" from additional empty pages. Feel free to download and don't forget to spread the word! 
Cheers!
Recollections downloaded from 321st Bomb Group History

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

U-Boat Monthly Report - Jan 1943

D. CAMOUFLAGE; AIRCRAFT vs. SUBMARINE
A submarine in a crash dive moves forward ten to thirteen feet in one second; an airplane in an attack moves nearly three hundred feet in a second. One second may mean the difference between life or death to a submarine, and between a miss or a kill for an airman. Camouflage of the airplanes and submarines, therefore, is of considerable importance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

Baugher B-25C 41-12436 sold by War Assets Corp to Paul Mantz Feb 19, 1946














1945 North American B-25 Mitchell 112436 Bomber - Original Wesco Color Postcard | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 North American B-25 Mitchell 112436 Bomber - Original Wesco Color Postcard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Baugher B-25C 41-12436 sold by War Assets Corp to Paul Mantz Feb 19, 1946
> 
> View attachment 696779
> 
> ...


This is the third B-25C (no block number) from the production line in Inglewood, California. Note that the red disk of the national insignia is still visible on the wings, but it's missing from the fuselage insignia. IMHO the photo was re-touched. The fin flashes give the idea that this a/c and similar was prepared for the war in Europe (see second photo below).
I believe there was a "propaganda photo session" with this particular a/c - see below.








P.S. And a proof that photos have been re-touched for whatever purpose - the above s/n 41-12436 with insignia in 6 positions but without the red disks. It's obviously the same photo:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Blond Bomber 



































LARGE Original Photo Plane Nose Art WWII Air Force Army GI BLONDE BOMBER NUDE | eBay


Found with WWII U.S. Army Air Force division. This is a LARGE 7 1/2" by 9 1/2" Original photo. I left it just the way I found it. Shows the 6 "Heroes" next to the plane. VERY CLEAR PHOTO showing nice details throughout!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Blond Bomber


And one more. This time with a different crew or maybe the a/c was used as a background for crew photos.
_Blonde Bomber _was a B-25D-20 with s/n 41-30768 from the 22nd BG. in New Guinea:





Cheers!
P.S. Later I'll re-post the same photo in the "B-25 weapons"-thread because of an interesting detail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> And one more. This time with a different crew or maybe the a/c was used as a background for crew photos.
> _Blonde Bomber _was a B-25D-20 with s/n 41-30768 from the 22nd BG. in New Guinea:
> View attachment 696984
> 
> ...


Yes i think i see that detail.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yes i think i see that detail.



Probably it's even more than you think!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Probably it's even more than you think!


Owww . I like that. See you i a jiffy in the b-25 weapons thread. Off to get me some popcorn


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 2, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Years ago, going through the San Diego Air and Space Museum Archive I found and saved the following photo:
> View attachment 695838
> 
> Ooops, wait a second, wrong thread, those are "Havocs"!
> ...


Now that is some excellent sleuth work! Personally, I love to do what you did and figure out the bigger picture of these classic images. 
I’d read that, early on, A-20s and B-25s were mixed together due to shortages in B-25 strafers. As “cammerjeff” stated, they could have also needed a lead bombadier, especially for strafers with solid noses. 
This part of the war, low-level attacks on land and sea by medium bombers has always fascinated me with the American ingenuity, individuality, and courageous pilots flying high-pucker factor missions, in some models without a co-pilot, throw in skip-bombing ships, para-fragging airfields, and call me fanboi 😆.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Owww . I like that. See you i a jiffy in the b-25 weapons thread. Off to get me some popcorn


Check it out.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Front View 345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bomber w/ Dragon Nose Art














Org. Photo: Front View 345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bomber w/ Dragon Nose Art!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Front View 345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bomber w/ Dragon Nose Art
> 
> 
> 
> ...







There is always a confusion in the air if we speak of the two most prominent B-25-groups in the Pacific: the 38-th and the 345-th.
Is this a Dragon, is it a Black Panther, which group, what squadron?
There were no Dragons in the 345-th. The *"Green Dragons" *are from *405-th BS./38-th BG.*
Now, is this a dragon head on the photo? Are those eyes or nostrils near to the tip of the nose?
Please note that this is a modified strafer with 4 fixed guns in the nose and 2 blister-packs (one on each side of the nose).
Even if the styles vary the dragon heads I've seen are usually in such position that only the bottom 2 guns are in the open mouth. The eyes of the dragon are always on both sides of the nose:












On the other hand the *Bats Outta Hell (499th BS./345th BG.)* for example always have the 4 guns in the open mouth and the eyes near to the front:








Of course there were also other "monsters" with shark (or maybe crocodile?) mouths in the 345th BG.:




...and in the 38-th BG, as well:








So is it a DRAGON or is it a BAT or maybe it's something else?
P.S. Just a hint: check the tail fins as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 14, 2022)

Here is a _Green Dragon_ from the 405th BS./38th BG. and it is different, more in the style of the original photo (post # 608):




And the final picture, proving the identity of the first a/c:




It's a 405th BS (*38th BG.*) *Green Dragon* indeed.
Case solved.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> View attachment 698566
> 
> There is always a confusion in the air if we speak of the two most prominent B-25-groups in the Pacific: the 38-th and the 345-th.
> Is this a Dragon, is it a Black Panther, which group, what squadron?
> ...



Love that wolf.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 14, 2022)

DBII said:


> Love that wolf.


It's the 71st Bomb. squadron/38th BG. - _The Wolf Pack_:




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2023)

1945 WWII US Navy Official USS SHANGRI-LA CV-38















1945 WWII US Navy Official USS SHANGRI-LA CV-38 4x5 Photo twin engine Airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII US Navy Official USS SHANGRI-LA CV-38 4x5 Photo twin engine Airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2023)




----------

